# Looking for guesses please :) Scan Pic from 12+2 and 15+1 *Update Post 19*



## takingforever

Haven't been here in forever had a surprise :bfp: baby number 6 :haha: Were going for a surprise this time round and I'm just curious to what people think :flower: i don't know if i have a nub on the pic which was 12+2 thank you x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1753.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## takingforever

Heres another pic from 15+1 Thanks for looking :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1813.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## takingforever

No one?


----------



## madseasons

:blue: lean!! Congrats on baby!!!


----------



## takingforever

Thank you :flower:


----------



## JJay

Girl X


----------



## takingforever

Thank you x


----------



## FayDanielle

My guess is boy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Classic Girl

Difficult to tell in these but I'm thinking boy based solely on the second one.


----------



## takingforever

Thanks all :)


----------



## BabyLuv88

Boy


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boy aswell for you :)


----------



## M2B83

guessing boy!


----------



## takingforever

Thanks everyone I've a scan booked for the 24th with consultant I'm going be on the look out for boy parts only cause I won't be able to help myself :blush:


----------



## takingforever

Scan tomorrow :D cant wait to see bump again :cloud9: If i see any obvious parts i will be back tomorrow to update Xx Thanks for the guesses xX


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck for tomorrow! xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## takingforever

Thanks all were still team yellow didn't see no obvious parts on scan at all but do have a really good pic :D I Was 17+3 and go back again for another scan as baby was not very cooperative at all on 21st April ill be 21+3 then 

Heres the pic a lot of people are telling me it looks like a girl :haha:What do you lovely people think? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1837.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MerryAnn

Ooo baby boy :)


----------



## takingforever

Just a quick update it was a beautiful baby boy so in love for the 6th time &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Hotbump

:blue:


----------



## Hotbump

I'm so late it guess but I was right :haha: congratulations!


----------



## Januarygirl

Congratulations on your Blessing!!!:hugs:


----------

